# Aircraft-Puppy names



## Crunch (Apr 11, 2009)

So... As it happens, looks like we're getting not one puppy, but two..

The story is that I did a job a couple of months ago and they had a pregnant border collie. When i was there, they were due a couple of weeks later, so I asked if I could bring my daughter around to see them when they were born. so we saw them at 2 weeks old and they were adorable!

And then we spent all day yesterday "puppy-proofing" the backyard.... but hadn't even spoken to the owners since seeing them!

So now it seems like we'll be ringing them tomorrow to tell them we'll take them.  Not one, but two. There was only 2 in the litter and we couldn't bear to separate them   

So now we need names....

The daughter has said "Chip" for the boy, "Emily" for the girl.

I like "Hudson" for the boy...

Can anyone think of any more plane/puppy names?

Oh, And..............


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 11, 2009)

I had a cat named "Hetzer" after the AT Tank...

How about:
Jug
Zeke
Spit
Ak-Ak
Flak...nice cause of the black
Mossie


----------



## Crunch (Apr 11, 2009)

We both like Zeke!

Friends just said to call one "promise", and one "bonus"...

Because I promised her one......


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 11, 2009)

It should be a night fighter name cause of the black.

I cant think of a suitable one though.

I like "Flak"



.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 11, 2009)

Oscar


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 11, 2009)

Betty for the girl....as in Betty bomber, or maybe Dora for the Dora-9?


----------



## Von Frag (Apr 11, 2009)

Emily would be fine for the girl, H8K Emily. Don't know if you want to name a dog after a flying boat, but it would make your daughter happy and the Emily was in my opinion the finest looking flying boat ever produced.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 11, 2009)

"Bogey"


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 11, 2009)

Heh. "Black" and "Widow". After the P-61.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 11, 2009)

shagbat after the Walrus


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2009)

Emil and Dora, after the '109 and '190?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 11, 2009)

Not a plane but someone brought a dog into our shelter one time whose name was "Deeohgee". I grimaced.


----------



## Crunch (Apr 12, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Not a plane but someone brought a dog into our shelter one time whose name was "Deeohgee". I grimaced.



 

Just like Deefa..... D for dog...


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 12, 2009)

Dora and Gustov - German theme
Betty and Zeke - Japanese theme


----------



## chook (Apr 13, 2009)

OK this may not be a cool name of a plane but advice all the same. I've got a half border collie half king charles cavalier. Goes crazy over the ball then needs a cuddle! We left him nameless for a week or so to see what personality shone through. After that time where I found myself saying "what a [email protected]*#ing muppet" quite often it stuck. I now have a dog called muppet. Not what you were after crunch but relevant all the same I thought.


----------



## Crunch (Apr 13, 2009)

yeah, that makes sense chook. We didn't name my daughter for three days after she was born!

We've settled on Hudson (win = me) and Mahli, but we've still got 3 weeks, so we'll see.

Keep 'em coming in the mean time!


----------



## rochie (Apr 13, 2009)

how about schwarm and rotte


----------



## sturmer (Apr 13, 2009)

nice names, but i would have gone for Stuka


----------

